# Tourette's Guy.....



## Hilly (Sep 16, 2007)

Heya!

This is not intended to be rude to people with tourettes, but there is a series of videos that follows around "Tourettes Guy". They are pretty damn funny. Please dont be offended!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=myB_8UPTG...elated&search=

Sad news though...the Tourette's guy just recently died in a car accident in August


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL...ok.  I know it's satire but he doesn't even seem like he has Tourettes, he's just a shouting, raving lunatic.  Shit, I see that all day everday.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Sad news though...the Tourette's guy just recently died in a car accident in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For real??


----------

